# jdc_lawnguy 2022 Journal



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks like 2022 is upon us. Still few weeks to a month before I will be putting down prodiamine.

With that the snow has been gone for a few weeks. Pulled cores today for soil test. Will let them dry for a few days and get them in the mail by end of week.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Soil samples mailed out 2 weeks ago on Friday. Results Pending.

First App of the year Lesco 0-0-7 Stonewall.

Generally I avoid buying big box stuff, but any port in a storm. The forsythia's are in bloom, 2 days of rain on the way, and I still have a dumpster on my lawn, a tree across the back of my lawn, and I am quarantined with COViD so had to invoke a Keep It Simple Stupid approach this year.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Way behind this season due to a house project and COVID. Dumpster is finally off the lawn.

Soil test results are back and looking pretty good. Will post later.

I got both mowers running today. Mice continue to find a way into my ride on. &#129318;‍♂ This fall I will take engine cover off so they have no place to hide. Walk behind has a flat which I will address in the next week.

Mowed lawn with ride on at 2.5"


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Wife weeded and cleaned up flower beds Friday. Applied Snapshot on Saturday. Still lots of weeding to do!

Applied 4#/M of 17-3-2. I didn't nitrogen blitz and lawn was a little slow getting going. Was also noticing a little cover which I am hoping to fight off.

Still busy inside with house.

Dahlias are coming to life. Temps are on the cooler side.

Removed fallen tree over weekend. New Gorilla cart arrived but have not been able to put together yet.

Hoping to be able to start focusing outside this weekend.

Noticing some general weeds (plantain, clover, violet). Will likely spot or broadcast SpeedZone this weekend.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

4/30 - mowed 2.75"
Applied Bifen at 1.5 oz due to ticks
Applied acelepryn


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Little late in posting but soil results. Side continues to need amendment.

Side


Back


Front


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I have been bad at posting but journal is up to date.

Lawn has had some struggles and I have not had much time to dedicate to it outside ensuring it gets mowed every 2-3 days.

Spring has been odd. Not much heat or rain. Over night temps has stayed mostly in the 50-60s. Started using irrigation in early May.

Good rain yesterday and today then cleared up. Got in a Wednesday night mow and remembered to take a pic.

Definitely a few poa patches but overall not to bad given the amount of attention the lawn has actually recieved.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Glad to see you posting! Lawn looks good. I know the struggles between work/family/lawn. I was waaaaay behind, too. I always find myself playing catch up. Hang in there, and try to have fun. I hope your house project went well. With a little TLC, I'm sure you'll get it closer to where you want to be.


----------

